# Leaving the Puppy Outside Alone? Thoughts?



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok so I am wondering everyones opinions on leaving the puppy outside alone when no one is home. I have had to do this about 5 times so far and we have had no problems. She has access to a 25 square foot patch of grass, a covering under the deck, and the garage where I keep food and water. There is also toys and in the summer time she will have access to the pool to be able to cool off, as well as shade under the deck and in the garage. 

Im basically wondering if everyone thinks this arrangement will be work out okay. We live in a remote area and I feel like there is little to no risk of theft. The worst case scenerio would be her getting out. My last golden did great in the same situation and there wasnt even a fence. She got out only 5-10 times and the worst was when we had to get her at the pound. 

I dont crate train and would really prefer not to leave her in the house unattended but whatever is in the best interest of my dog I am prepared to do. Thanks for any opinions. 

In case anybody had been keeping up with my pup she is doing great and starting to put on weight like crazy. She gained 4 lbs last week, LOL. She weighs 20 lbs at 14 weeks. Her poop is finally on schedule and solid and she is as happy as can be. Me too! I really want to get her a companion soon but will probably wait until she is a year old or so and I am set in my next living situation. Im also going to be working a lot more so maybe another dog wouldnt be such a great idea or fair to the dog. Although it will help me keep Honey entertained while I am away. Any thoughts on this would also be appreciated. 

Here are some photos from our walk in the vineyard today. She is such a good girl off leash. We stumbled on a neighbor walking their dog. Their dog was a little aggressive, or just not into the crazy puppy. So I picked Honey up and walked away and put her down then told her to stay. To my amazement she did. She got into some water and these huge drain pipes, so cute. I gave her her first bath afterwards. She was good but I could tell she didnt like it. HA. This dog has improved my quality of life so much I am so glad I have her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't leave my adult dogs outside alone. I wouldn't leave a puppy either. We live near woods and have all sorts of animals out there that could jump the fence. Plus, Tucker eats all sorts of stuff, like mushrooms, I've had to immediately respond to such things.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do leave my dogs outside while I am not home but, they have a securely fenced dog yard (about 20 x 54 feet x 6 feet high) with several raised dog houses, a heated shed and the yard is checked and cleaned daily. It is also sheltered almost completely by the woods and a garage. 

And they always have access to water. My dogs are happy and healthy, and resist having to stay inside if it is too cold, they are sick etc.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You have to do what is comfortable for you. But what is the reason your pup isn't in the house when you're not home?

Our Penny is never outside without supervision. She is 8. I have always kept an eye on her, either being out with her or watching from a window. She has always had an invisible fence so I don't worry about her 'getting out'. 

I'm afraid I couldn't be casual about having my dog picked up by animal control and retrieving her from the 'pound'.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What makes me nervous isn't that your puppy is outside, because dogs enjoy being out there sniffing whatever they can. But all day for a puppy unsupervised makes me concerned. A fence keeps the puppy in, but not other things from coming in.... A young puppy and can't really defend herself from predators. I would really caution you and suggest crate training in the house if you don't want her loose in the home. There are just too many predators that can jump the fence. It could end in disaster. Maybe when she's older... ?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Not only is there the worry about her getting out, since you live in a rural area, I would be very concerned about wild animals. Puppies are naturally curious and if a predator came up to the fence, she would likely go investigate and could be badly injured. Even if it's not a wild animal, another dog could come up and attack her through the fence.

*CarolinaCasey and I have the same thoughts.

Personally, I think it's a bad idea to leave a puppy outside. I wouldn't leave my adult dogs outside, either.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would NEVER leave my dogs outside unattended. There are way too many things that could happen..... from ingesting something they shouldn't, to theft ( a problem in our metro area), to getting hurt, to loneliness/destructiveness.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a safe enclosed yard and the most I let them out at a time is 20 minutes in the winter and longer if I am home in the summer so I can keep checking on them. I would never leave my dogs outside and then leave my home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would worry about coyotes and other predatory animals, as well as your pup getting into something dangerous, getting the collar hung up on something, etc. Crate training is the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The collar thing is one of the reasons I don't leave my dogs outside unattended. And even when supervised, one has a safety release collar.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm an in door dog person myself.

14 weeks alone? that much room? how long are you gone?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Personally, having your previous dog get out 5-10 times, and then picked up by animal control is totally unacceptable. He could have been hit by a car, attacked by other dogs, stolen, lost completely. Leaving a dog in an unsecured yard IMO is never ok and most definitely not for a full work day everyday.

I would never leave a puppy outside unsupervised all day long. I'm assuming the yard is still not fenced. There is way too many things a curious puppy can get into, wander off and never be found, be injured or even killed. Puppies are like human babies, would you leave a toddler child unsupervised outside all day while you are gone? Of course not, and neither should you leave a puppy, or an adult dog for that matter.

A better option would be to get a puppy pen in the house if you don't want to crate her. She will be contained and your house will be protected from a curious puppy.

How old is your puppy, and how many hours a day would she be left alone?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay that was warranted. I didn't read her post carefully enough. Double what she said. Max getting out and lost once would be more than enough for me - and to say 5 to 10 times and that isn't bad - I so can't understand that kind of thinking!




mylissyk said:


> Personally, having your previous dog get out 5-10 times, and then picked up by animal control is totally unacceptable. He could have been hit by a car, attacked by other dogs, stolen, lost completely. Leaving a dog in an unsecured yard IMO is never ok and most definitely not for a full work day everyday.
> 
> I would never leave a puppy outside unsupervised all day long. I'm assuming the yard is still not fenced. There is way too many things a curious puppy can get into, wander off and never be found, be injured or even killed. Puppies are like human babies, would you leave a toddler child unsupervised outside all day while you are gone? Of course not, and neither should you leave a puppy, or an adult dog for that matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Personally, having your previous dog get out 5-10 times, and then picked up by animal control is totally unacceptable. He could have been hit by a car, attacked by other dogs, stolen, lost completely. Leaving a dog in an unsecured yard IMO is never ok and most definitely not for a full work day everyday.
> 
> I would never leave a puppy outside unsupervised all day long. I'm assuming the yard is still not fenced. There is way too many things a curious puppy can get into, wander off and never be found, be injured or even killed. Puppies are like human babies, would you leave a toddler child unsupervised outside all day while you are gone? Of course not, and neither should you leave a puppy, or an adult dog for that matter.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. We would never under any circumstances leave our dogs outside unattended, especially a young puppy. It's way too unsafe. Like everyone else mentioned, your pup could easily ingest something outside that is harmful and potentially even fatal, not to mention the possible threat of wildlife. You have already had to pick your other dog up at the pound after he got out. That should have been enough to make you realize that leaving a dog unsupervised outdoors is a terrible idea. You really need to consider other options, such as crating, an X-pen, baby gate in a safe, puppy-proofed room inside, or doggie daycare. No puppy should ever be left alone outside, especially when you're not even home. :no:


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have never left my girls outside unsupervised. i mean i maybe in the kitchen while they are out in the fenced yard, but i can both see and hear them. 14 weeks is very young to give that much freedom imho


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

I live in a suburb and I leave my dog outside unattended, but only while I'm home. Our yard is fenced, and I am usually in the kitchen, where I can easily see her. She loves to lay outside in the sun, and dig in the snow, etc. When she wants to come in, she scratches at the patio door, and I let her in. If I were in your situation, living in a rural area, I still don't think I'd leave the dog outside when I wasn't home. However, I do think it's a different situation to raise a dog in a rural setting versus suburban and metropolitan. People who live on farms seem to leave their dogs outside way more often.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I will be making another arrangement after everyones suggestions and opinions. The previous dog had gotten out when I was young, it was our famillies dog. I don't really appreciate everyone here jumping down my throat for that I think I was 13 years old at the time and in 8th grade. The purpose of my question was to get a respected opinion from all of you knowlegable dog owners. Now that I realize their is a problem a change will be made. Some of those comments were mean spirited IMHO. The other occasions where she took off it was our next door neighbors who returned her. When we did have to pick her up from humane society our new neighbor was the one who brought her there after my parents could not be reached via telephone. Very rarely is the pup left completely alone, I think the longest it has been has been for maybe 90 minutes. By no means am I saying I would leave her all day long, ever. 

My thinking of letting her be outside or choose to be in (the garage) was that it would be better for the dog and let her go potty if she needed. Rather than having her in a crate, which I could never do. I don't object to it for other owners and I know it is not inhumane but its just not for me. 

I'm thinking I will take Jwemts advice and create a space in the house for her with an X-Pen or a baby gate. This way she can have a large area, that is safe and secure. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Honey said:


> Well I will be making another arrangement after everyones suggestions and opinions. The previous dog had gotten out when I was young, it was our famillies dog. I don't really appreciate everyone here jumping down my throat for that I think I was 13 years old at the time and in 8th grade. The purpose of my question was to get a respected opinion from all of you knowlegable dog owners. Now that I realize their is a problem a change will be made. Some of those comments were mean spirited IMHO. The other occasions where she took off it was our next door neighbors who returned her. When we did have to pick her up from humane society our new neighbor was the one who brought her there after my parents could not be reached via telephone.
> 
> I'm thinking I will take Jwemts advice and create a space in the house for her with an X-Pen or a baby gate. This way she can have a large area, that is safe and secure. Thanks for the advice.


So glad that you are making alternate arrangements. It really is what is best for your puppy. Johanna did have great suggestions and they would all work as a great alternative.

I know that you feel some of the comments were mean spirited, but I do have to say in others defense, your original post sounded as though you were talking about a dog you had recently versus your childhood dog that was your parent's responsibility. I think that is where the confusion is.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I see you've changed your mind about leaving her out. I'm really glad for that. I just wanted to include this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72997 as a further caution. 

Crate training is good for other things too beyond keeping her out of things while you're out. Hotels and vet visits are a few things that come to mind.

She looks like she had fun on your walk. I like the picture of her with her stick!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

nixietink said:


> So glad that you are making alternate arrangements. It really is what is best for your puppy. Johanna did have great suggestions and they would all work as a great alternative.
> 
> I know that you feel some of the comments were mean spirited, but I do have to say in others defense, your original post sounded as though you were talking about a dog you had recently versus your childhood dog that was your parent's responsibility. I think that is where the confusion is.


Do you have a neighbor that could leave out your puppy while your are at work? Or better yet take her with you, I did that with Dylan for almost 6 months and it worked out fine, He would have his toys in small bag that he would carry in and everybody enjoyed his company. 
Dylan also was crated when necessary, his breeder recommended crating from the beginning and he would go in just to take a nap.
Please don't leave your puppy outside while you are not around, you would never forgive yourself if something happened.
June


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If you didn't know yourself and read that entry, I'm sure you would be up in arms as well. I have high expectations for care of pets and I know that not everyone feels as strongly as I do. Your post really got me when you were talking about getting out 5 to 10 times as no big deal, and on of them landed your dog in the shelter. Perhaps you can understand others strong opinions reacting to that. 

Good to know your puppy is staying inside - I think that's the best way to go with any age dog. I know that I feel a lot more secure leaving my house knowing that my dogs are safe.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Bob Dylan said:


> Do you have a neighbor that could leave out your puppy while your are at work? Or better yet take her with you, I did that with Dylan for almost 6 months and it worked out fine, He would have his toys in small bag that he would carry in and everybody enjoyed his company.
> Dylan also was crated when necessary, his breeder recommended crating from the beginning and he would go in just to take a nap.
> Please don't leave your puppy outside while you are not around, you would never forgive yourself if something happened.
> June


rereading all the posts, mine included, I see where everyone is coming from. I guess growing up that behavior was the norm for my animals so I didnt see a problem with it, to be honest I thought all dogs got away and explored at least a few times in their careers. Now I know. And you are absolutely right if something ever happened I would be beside myself. I am thinking our laundry room would be the best place for her. Its pretty big and well insulated. I will put a dog bed (need to buy a new one, she outgrew the last) and her food and water is already in that room. There is door but I believe I should put up a baby gate so she can see out of the space she is confined in, correct?


I do service and deliveries for hot tubs. My family actually owns the store, I will be starting to work in sales as well in next few upcoming months. When I'm doing service most jobs take around 15-20 minutes, sometimes longer. Would it be okay for me to bring her with me and have her stay in the truck? I know during the summer this will not be possible. Or would it be cruel for me to leave her in the truck for that long? The most she would be in the truck at a time would be an hour, due to actually driving to a job, where I would be with her. I would be able to let her out once we got there and before I'd leave, best case scenerio would be having her out in the back yard with me at the customers house (I know a lot of my clients would not oppose to this). I would definately not plan on doing this until she was about a year or so old. Also keep in mind this would only be when my mother or girlfriend were both busy. Which doesnt happen to often, at the most I would say 2 days a week. Im not talking monday through friday.

Do you all think it would be better for her to stay home or spend time with me during the day even though she would have to be in the truck for 2-5 hours, not consectutively, depending on how many jobs we had. 

Now Im leaning to crate training her. It seems like all of these concerns I have could be easily be fixed with crate training. I dont know why but I just really dont like the idea of confinement. It seems like puppy jail. I know its not, and they enjoy the space and will conform to the idea, but something in me doesnt like the idea. If she is crate trained I could definately bring her to the shop with me when Im working at the store. Which would be great because we could spend a lot more time together. Oh the possibilities. 

Thanks again for everyones replies. I just want the best for the sweet little girl I have sleeping next to me right now. She is a real blessing and I will do whatever is best for her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you are saying that there are two days a week when someone can't get home to let her out? I wouldn't crate her for that long. As long as your weather allows, you could take her along until her bladder matures a bit. You may want to look into a neighbor or pet sitter coming in to let her out twice a day on the days your mom or girlfriend aren't available.

Good luck! It sounds like you want the best for your cute little girl!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

fostermom said:


> I think you are saying that there are two days a week when someone can't get home to let her out? I wouldn't crate her for that long. As long as your weather allows, you could take her along until her bladder matures a bit. You may want to look into a neighbor or pet sitter coming in to let her out twice a day on the days your mom or girlfriend aren't available.
> 
> Good luck! It sounds like you want the best for your cute little girl!



No someone could come and let her out to use the bathroom. My grandmother lives next door and between her, mom, and gf someone could. I would just like to spend more time with my puppy. But if its unfair for her to be in a truck (with me 1/2 the time) for the same amount of time she would be in a crate at home with no one I would like to know. Any opninons?


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

considering your family actually owns the store, perhaps you could bring her and leave her there? many family owned businesses have a "house dog" that roams around. you could perhaps make her a play pen in the office or a secluded area until she's able to hold her urine and roam. you'll be back and forth between your truck and the store so you'll be able to see her often and take her out.

just an idea! hope all works out for you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think taking your pup to work is a fabulous idea. You could get an extra X-pen for use there. I am glad to hear you're rethinking crate training. Honestly, many dogs love their crates and look at them as their den. It is a place of safety and comfort rather than confinement and cruelty. I really think in the end you and your pup would like it and it would make life easier. What about doggie day care once a week to break things up?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think taking her to work with you, and taking her along on deliveries is a great idea. She will love being with you, what a wonderful bond you will create. I wish I could do that with mine! Of course as you pointed out, you wouldn't be able to leave her in the truck during the summer when it gets hot, but when temperatures allow it sounds like fun and she will get lots of socialization which is always good.

Great solution!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Flora loves being in the car, and has absolutely no problem being left in it alone for periods of time. I think she's been alone in her car up to 3 hours no problems, so I think taking your dog along on work visits would be awesome, so long as the weather is appropriate.

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just remember that even when the temps outside are pleasant, the inside of a car can get deadly hot in just a few minutes. Here, the police have the authority to break into a car with a dog left alone if they feel it is in danger.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Honey said:


> I'm thinking I will take Jwemts advice and create a space in the house for her with an X-Pen or a baby gate. This way she can have a large area, that is safe and secure. Thanks for the advice.


That's a good idea. Are you housebreaking her? It's really pretty easy because Goldens learn so quickly.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

First, wow, she looks amazingly like my Duffy. Adorable!

Second, no way would I leave my pup or dog alone and unattended in the yard, no matter how safe. 

We have a fenced in yard and I let my two dogs out to play numerous times during the day. The longest they ever want to stay out is about 15 minutes! I am home all day so I can let them in and out. But I know they prefer to be indoors since they always 'ask' to be let back in.

Kris


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

my boy loves it outside (only allowed the weather is comfortable) but due to coyotes in the area, i won't do it anymore. We have 6' fence a deck, doghouse & about 400 sq.ft of space. However, we are moving this year & in the next house I will have a decked inside/outide run, fully enclosed with chain link, with shade and all the comforts available, then i will rest easy having my pups outside.  I'm also in a rural area where i do not worry about theft.
Maybe you can provide something like that?
Your pup is a cutie!


----------



## gingerina (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 9 year old female who never goes outside for more than a few minutes unescorted. She is walked extensively and gets lots of exercise in that way (me too!) Kids like to play outside too but you wouldn't leave them outside alone when you leave the house. I know lots of people who do this without any problems, but raccoons, bobcats, opossums, sticks, rocks, mushrooms all pose a risk to a dog that has no way of knowing any better. Goldens are mouthy and will pick up what they come across. My in-laws' Airedale swallowed a rock. My sister's lab got a stick caught in his soft palate. My own dog tripped and broke a tooth when she was chasing her ball. If you can't take them with you (especially a puppy), inside is better. Can you use a baby gate to prevent her from roaming around in the house?


----------

